
Ask HN: Aussie in the US Seeking Professional Advise and HELP - viabary
Thank you for clicking on this thread! Long time lurker here, but first time poster. 
Post could be a little long (sorry) but I feel the need to be as transparent as possible as I am in need of genuine advise&#x2F;help!
Got an update fr Google 2 days ago, I did not make the cut for the final round of F2F interviews (Product Manager role).  Exact feedback fr recruiter:
“While our interviewer feedback is confidential, I can let you know that our interviewer thought you had strong analytical insights, but wanted to see more in terms of your product design and strategic thinking.”<p>The interviewer was a PM 8 years at Google, 4 yrs in YouTube – I got caught out in the mostly YT related questions despite preparing on all different areas of PM and reading &#x2F;practicing answers for PM Q&amp;A related books and blogs.<p>Gutted, nevertheless, handled it much better as this is the 2nd time failing – 7 months ago had interviewed for another role (BSA) and reached the final campus round at Mountain View only to be depressed for a few months in a row after the negative news. (with no feedback at all as compared to this time round).<p>Continued below...https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;DRjbJV
======
lawrenceyan
This is probably a better for something like Reddit. You likely won't get much
response here.

~~~
viabary
Noted Any particular sub to post to?

